# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Modulo II: Planificación estratégica en la gestión de los recursos hídricos

## ronaldancajima

Amigos de AgroForum, comparto con ustedes el II Modulo, realizado dentro del Fortalecimiento de Capacidades en Gestión de Recursos Hídricos en la Cuenca del Río Casma, dentro del proceso de Formulación del Plan de Gestión Integrada de Recursos Hídricos. En el Blog, dentro de este foro pueden tener un poco más de información.Temas similares: Artículo: ANA fortalecerá gestión de recursos hídricos con asistencia de China Modulo III: Liderazgo para la gestion de los recursos hídricos Modulo I: Aspectos Generales y contexto y Gestión Integrada de los Recursos Hídricos Perú y Brasil fortalecerán gestión integrada de recursos hídricos BM satisfecho con proyecto de modernización de gestión de recursos hídricos en el país

----------

